# Frage zur 2.6-er Kernelkonfiguration

## klemi

In dem Gentoo-Handbuch steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Gehen Sie nun in File Systems und selektieren Sie Unterstützung für die Dateisysteme die Sie benutzen. Kompilieren Sie diese nicht als Module, ansonsten wird ihr Gentoo System nicht fähig sein, Ihre Partitionen zu mounten. Selektieren Sie auch Virtual memory, /proc file system, /dev file system + Automatically mount at boot:
> 
> (Mit einem 2.6.x Kernel)
> 
> File systems --->
> ...

 

Möchte man udev benutzen, soll man aber nach dem udev-Howto das dev-File-System nicht mit einbringen.

Muß man dann vor dem Reboot udev emergen? Muß man in dem Fall noich was anderes im Kernel konfigurieren?

Werden dann die Dateisysteme auch nach dem reboot dann gemountet?

Danke für Infos!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## ralph

Wenn du udev nutzen willst, dann solltest du es vor dem reboot schon installieren.   :Wink: 

Soweit ich weiß wird aber udev auch dann benutzt, wenn du devfs im Kernel einkompiliert hast, so udev denn eingerichtet ist. Sollte aber eigentlich auch in der Doku stehen.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Aber wozu etwas in den kernel einkomoilieren, wenn man es dann doch nicht braucht - wie in diesem Fall bei Verwendung von udev.   :Wink: 

Aber wie mein Vorgänger schrieb, unbedingt VOR dem reboot emergen, und hotplug auch, da udev das benötigt, um richtig zu funktionieren.

----------

## TheCurse

Wofür soll eigentlich hotplug gut sein? Bei mir läuft udev auch ohne... Oder fehlen mir bestimmte Features? Btw. ich habe einen statischen Kernel, also keine Module, brauche ich deshalb kein hotplug? Und außerdem habe ich gehört, dass udev mit hotplug sowieso probleme hat und man besser coldplug nehmen sollte...

Weiß zu diesen Sachen irgendwer bescheid?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## toskala

hotplug und coldplug sorgen dafür, dass die device interfaces überwacht werden (pci, usb, whatever) und handeln anhand von regeln wenn sie ein neues device erkennen.

----------

## TheCurse

Wenn ich jetzt meinen USB-Stick einstecke, geht der ja auch nach /dev/uba eingehängt. Wofür brauche ich denn jetzt wirklich hotplug bzw. coldplug? (Wie gesagt, auf meinem System ist beides NICHT installiert).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## toskala

ja himmel, das hab ich doch grade erklärt? du kannst in abhängigkeit von triggern bestimmte events auslösen.

----------

## toskala

http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

für weitere informationen.

----------

## klemi

Danke für die Infos.

Muß sowieso den Kernel nochmals neu bauen.

Wo find ich in Kernel Config eigentlich Hotplug und Coldplug?

Noch kurz eine Frage zur Kernel Neucompilierung: Wenn der Kernelname beibehalten wird, wird dann die alte Konfiguration sicher überschrieben?Kernel-Inage wieder nach boot kopieren sowie System.map. Ja?

Danke nochmals für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## Linuxpeter

Kernel-Konfiguration

```

General support --->

    [*] Support for hot-plugable devices

```

und 

```

$ emerge hotplug coldplug

```

----------

